# Line 6 Spider II 75 Watt



## Nyne (Mar 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me anything about this amp? I plan on buying one tommorow. I haven't had an amp for a lllllong time due to lack of money but now I'm getting one and this is what I've found for my price range. Would it be good for hard rock?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.line6.com/spiderii/112.html

Have a look and check out the sound clips.


----------



## Nyne (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I've heard the soundclips but I'd rather hear what customers have to say rather than the company themselves.


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

That’s the amp I had picked out. However I listened to a tube amp as well and did notice a difference in tone.

I just like the versatility of this line 6 amp. My guitar teacher (who had a tube amp for sale) advised me that he felt most people that dumped on this amp had likely not put much time and effort into tweaking it to find a sound you like. The beautiful part to me is when you find a sound you like it takes about three seconds to save it. 

I understand these will be replaced buy the spider III in a month or so. Hence the recent drop in price of the II. I guess it’s the nature of an effex based solid state where new technology replaces the old unlike the tube stuff that holds it’s value.
When the III comes out at full retail it may not be as attractive to me due to incresed cost. I may have to spring for a II soon.

I think the old stock 112 75W II’s go for 260 CDN now. 

BTW I’m completely new at this whole guitar thing and have NOT listened hundreds of amps in my time so consider this when reading my opinions. I suspect you will find may experienced ears here on this sight. 

I have to say after spending some time adjusting this amp I thought it sounded great and with the built in effects a big bang for the buck.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Lyne,

I hear that the spider2 is good practice amp, I have heard them at the local music store, not bad... Have you tried the Crate 30 cube amp, it's made by Roland and can be found for around the same price Great amp.
Music Stop here on the East Coast offers the spider 2 for $269.00 and the Crate for $279.00...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Nyne (Mar 10, 2006)

A lot of people have suggested the Crate to me actually. All the Spider II skeptics have preached the Crate for some reason. However it just doesn't appeal to me, maybe it's all the flashy knobs or lights on the Spider II that has me hypnotized, but all the effects etc is something I'm looking forward too (as well as the 75 watts of power  ).

But... I'm going to Axe Music in about 4 hours to go pick this thing up, maybe something else will strike my eye while I'm there.

edit: I think I might just be able to get it for a cheaper price too, because Axe Music guarentees to have the best prices in Canada, and it's the same price as your east cost store.


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

Nyne said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this amp? I plan on buying one tommorow. I haven't had an amp for a lllllong time due to lack of money but now I'm getting one and this is what I've found for my price range. Would it be good for hard rock?


Hey man,
Are you looking to use this amp for practice or live performance?

I baught one to use for home practice and it does the job very that very well. for live, I would look into something else.

I find that the speakers doesnt seem to handle the high volumes very well without making the whole amp rumble. I also felt that when the amp gets cranked, the tone on it tends to get a bit sorta "plastic" for a lack of a better word.

Crate? I havent played through one for a long time since i was very very dissapointed with their amps every time I played one.


cheers


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Nyne did you get the amp? 

I picked up the last Spider II 75W 112 in the store today. It was tough to beat the value. 250 for a new 75W practice amp that sounds decent and has this many effects built in is perfect for me. 
It was beside the new Spider III 75W at 400! That price motivated me to move on the II.

Now If I just had an electric guitar! )))))


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Heard it several times, played one in a guitar shop. Thought it was total crap. The High end was really nasty sounding, hurted my ears. very sterile sounding. Not enough chuga chuga on the bottom end.


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Let it out snowblind. Try not to hide your feelings... It’s bad for you! 

Total crap? Can’t say I’m right there with you. My 7yo son has a 10W Mega amp that sounds pretty bad. This one is a bit better than that.

It really comes down to personal expectations doesn’t it?

As a dad with young musicians in the house I went looking for something I could use to play with the kids. I wanted to keep the cost down but have enough volume to get up with the drums. I also wanted the ability to shape the sound without spending a pile on pedals or better yet not a single pedal. 

Given this criteria what would have been better bag for the buck and why?


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Hah, I actually have experience with the mega amp. It actually sounds workable if you get the right volume on it. Um, you should try out the vox ad15vt that I have. Its 265 dollars with tax. Its hard to find reviews on the internet that arent biased but if you want I can write you a review on it and ill try my best to be unbiased.


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

No doubt it sounds good. But I bet you have 1 or 2… maybe 5 pedals? 
I don’t want to buy even one. I just want to hack “n” bash and have a little fun with the kids with some “relatively” decent stuff on a budget!
I much preferred the sound of the used V30 or V15 (I forget now) all tube Crate my instructor was offering me for the same money as this new line 6. Now one would assume he would be biased toward his amp and putting 300+ in his pocket vs. a 5 or 10% commission on the new line 6 (I’m guessing) 
However after considering all my criteria he advised me to get the line 6. 
He also told me to stop looking for Epiphones and just get a Godin and be done with it.

Oh and don’t get me started on the Mega… Now that is a “self edit” less that great amp in my opinion!
Anyway thanks for the offer for the help but I now own the amp and hope to be happy with it for a wile. Who knows??


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

MXDAD said:


> No doubt it sounds good. But I bet you have 1 or 2… maybe 5 pedals?
> I don’t want to buy even one. I just want to hack “n” bash and have a little fun with the kids with some “relatively” decent stuff on a budget!
> I much preferred the sound of the used V30 or V15 (I forget now) all tube Crate my instructor was offering me for the same money as this new line 6. Now one would assume he would be biased toward his amp and putting 300+ in his pocket vs. a 5 or 10% commission on the new line 6 (I’m guessing)
> However after considering all my criteria he advised me to get the line 6.
> ...


rock onevilGuitar:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

I just bought The Spider II 112 too...and i think that it works fine...you just have to make the settings good and then it wont fuzzz and sound like crap...but the insane and metal amp models are awesome....and Nyne if you have made any awesome presets pm me and then we can share


----------

